# help a newbie out for flatheads



## rugbyoholic16

Hey guys, i'm just really getting into cat fishing and i really wanna start going after something with some size. primarily flat heads in the northern part of the state. i need some tips on hook sizes, line weight, bait, and places to fish for flats near Strongsville.

i don't have a boat yet so i'm stuck on the bank for now.

I've done a good amount of channel cat fishing on the rocky river and i'm an experienced steelheader. Don't forget that i'm 16 years old and live in Strongsville. but just cause i'm young it doesn't mean i don't know how to fish. i work at the Rod Maker's Shoppe in my home town and this mean i know a good amount about fishing for bass and steelhead and so forth but id like to move to something a bit bigger and more powerful. i have a car so i can get around

My setup right now is a Shakespeare wild cat rod paired with a crossfire 4000-3iB. I have 3 of these setups for my buddies this summer. 

thanks for the help and stop by the shoppe sometime, it's a fishermen's paradise.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Nighttime is a great time to fish for flathead catfish because they often come out to feed during this period. When you&#8217;ve identified a good spot for flathead from the banks, you can fish in the night or dusk hours. Riprap banks are a popular choice for many anglers. There are both natural and man-made banks that are formed in lakes and the nooks and crannies make great dwelling places for flathead.

Tailwaters found below dams are another great spot to look for the flathead. 

From shore I tight line for them. I set the drag just strong enough to keep a little tension on the line, but let then pick it up and move with it.

*IF USING A ROD HOLDER STUCK IN THE GROUND tie the rod with paracord or something similar in front of the reel seat to a tree in case it get yanked out of the rod holder or the ground, so you do not lose the rod. *

1 Select the right gear: a 7- or 8-foot rod with a medium to heavy action (either a spinning or casting model will work); a reel to match the rod loaded with 20- or 30-lb. line; or even stronger braided line because it is thinner. and heavy steel hooks in big sizes (7/0 is good). These fish are big and strong and require gear to match.

2 Find where the fish are lying. Flatheads occupy deep water during the day and often move int the shallows at night., whether in rivers or lakes. They seek out cover such as stumps, brush and rocks. 

3 Rig up your line by tying a lead weight to the end of it. The water you are fishing determines the amount of weight on the line. You do not want the bluegill to drag it around. I use a four ounce weight that I cast from soft lead. A lake requires less weight than a river; a strong river current requires more. Keeping the bait down in one place is the goal, so use the right amount of weight to accomplish that. 

4 Tie a heavy 1-foot leader on the line two feet up from the weight. Tie the hook on the leader. Use a live fish for bait, such as a small sunfish, shad or goldfish. Hook the fish through the upper body, just in front of the dorsal fin. 

5 Cast the line out into the water, wait for it to sink to the bottom, prop up the rod and wait. Occasionally reel the line in and check to make sure the bait is still on the hook. Wait for a flathead to notice your bait and swallow it.

*FROM BASS PROSHOPS TIPS :*

Flatheads are the sumos of fresh water. Ten- to 20-pounders are common, and flatheads 5 feet long weighing 140 pounds have been caught in recent times. In North America, only blue cats, white sturgeons and alligator gars grow larger.

Catching big flatheads, though, isn't easy. Heavyweights of this species provide some of the most challenging fishing in America. You can be successful, however, if you follow a few tips.

Tip No. 1: Don't bother fishing for trophy flatheads unless patience is one of your primary virtues.

Catching trophy flatheads doesn't happen every day, even for those thoroughly familiar with their everyday habits. You may spend hundreds of fishless hours trying to pinpoint a single trophy fish. And as the hours pass, the doubts begin to grow, and you start wondering if it's really worth the bother.

That's why many anglers give up flathead fishing even before they land their first big fish: they don't have enough patience. And without patience, you don't stand a chance.

Learn to bide your time without undue perturbment. Carry something comfortable to sit on, plenty of cold drinks and snacks, a good supply of insect repellent, and a buddy to talk to. It'll be a long night. Maybe several long nights. But sooner or later, the patient catter reaps his reward.

Tip No. 2: Fish the warm months.

If you want the best chance of catching a trophy, fish when the water temperature ranges between the low 70s and the mid-80s; that's when flatheads are most active. May through October is peak flathead fishing season in most parts of our region.

Tip No. 3: Focus your fishing efforts on large rivers and lakes.

Trophy flatheads seldom come from creeks, ponds and small lakes. It happens occasionally, but not often enough to merit your attention. When seeking a true heavyweight, focus your fishing efforts on large rivers and lakes.

Each river and lake also has specific areas on which you should focus your attention. In rivers, look for flatheads in areas with a steady water flow and hardened mud or gravel bottom. The outside bends of rivers are among the most productive hotspots. Potholes in the river bottom also tend to concentrate flatheads, as do the upstream sides of underwater humps, shallow flats and drops near tributary mouths, and the whitewater tailraces below big dams.

Lake-dwelling flatheads usually seek cover near areas of fast-breaking structure. A depthfinder can help locate flatheads stationed on or near stream channels meandering across the bottom. Inundated ponds are honey holes, since they offer flatheads easy access to both deep-water holding areas and shallow feeding spots. Other areas to investigate include current-breaking cover where streams feed the lake, sloping points near the junctions of inundated channels, and steep rocky ledges with adjacent timber.

Tip No. 4: Be a night owl, or at least an early bird.

Big flatheads are primarily nocturnal feeders, and whenever possible, anglers should be on the water during hours of darkness. Unfortunately, late-night fishing presents problems for many working flathead fans, but there is a good alternative--fishing the hours around daybreak, 4 a.m. to 8 a.m. There's nothing magic about this time, but on many waters, peak feeding activity occurs just as the sun is cracking the horizon. If you can't fish at night, fish at dawn.

Tip No. 5: Invest in good heavy tackle.

Hooking a trophy flathead requires an enormous investment of time. If you want to land that trophy when it finally grabs your bait, you should also invest in good heavy tackle. An angler using too light or poorly made gear may see his rod or line snapped in two like a stick of dry spaghetti, or stand in amazement after his favorite fishing reel has been turned into a hunk of inoperable metal and graphite.

Most ardent flatheaders favor heavy-action rods 7 to 9 feet long, big heavy-duty levelwind or spinning reels, and at least 30- to 50-pound-test line. Forty-pound line is about right in most waters, but if there are snags, you may have to go heavier - 70, 80 pounds.

Hook size should correspond to the size of the bait. As a general rule, for 4- to 7-inch baitfish, a size 2/0 to 4/0 hook is adequate. Where 50-pound-plus cats are a possibility, 5/0 to 9/0 hooks may be in order. The hooks should be honed to needle-like sharpness.

Tip No. 6: Use live fish for bait, nothing else.

Flatheads rarely are caught using chicken liver, stinkbaits, and other dead, malodorous allurements that tempt blue and channel catfish. Big flatheads scavenge very little, preferring instead live food, especially live fish.

Shad and sunfish are the primary foods in many waters, but chubs, small carp, bullheads and suckers also make up a large part of the diet. "Domestic" baitfish like goldfish and large shiners also are popular flathead baits and may be easier to obtain than wild baits. Be sure to check the laws to know what's legal where you'll be fishing.

To exclude small fish from your catch and zero in on the trophies, use the biggest legal bait you can obtain. For giant flatheads, this may mean a bait weighing eight ounces to two pounds or more. You can't cast a bait that size, but you don't have to. Rig it up, then use a boat to place it right where you want it.

Tip No. 7: Know how to properly play and land your fish.

If your hook strikes home, prepare for yet another challenge - overpowering your quarry. Landing a heavyweight flathead does not involve fair play, at least not from the flathead. It is bound up with drag-melting, muscle-cramping power runs, endless minutes of adrenaline-fueled skirmishing, and a blatant disregard for the topside opponent. In other words, it is war minus the shooting.

A sizeable flathead may peel off a hundred yards of line before you ever turn its head, but if you can keep the fish away from cover and play it properly, you may, with any luck, eventually subdue it. Remember, first, that you don't fight the fish with the reel. Play the fish with your arms and the rod, and store line on the reel. When playing the fish, point the rod straight up, and allow the bend of the rod to tire the fish. Hold your ground while the catfish is fighting, then when it eases up, lower your rod tip toward the water, reeling on the drop. Be patient, and don't apply unneeded pressure. 

Another important tip: be sure your drag is set at some point below the breaking strength of your line. Then, when a cat applies pressure, the drag will slip and give line rather than allowing pressure to build to the breaking point.

Keep a big landing net handy, too. It's darn near impossible to land a giant flathead with your hands - in a boat or on the shore. Get it in a net - a big sturdy net - or risk losing it.

When you finally land your first big flathead, you can be proud that you've managed to triumph over one of freshwater fishing's finest trophies. Catch your second, third, and fourth big flathead, and you enter a class of elite anglers. Only a handful of fishermen can catch the big ones consistently.

*
I realize this is not the Strongsville area but you can rent a boat.*

Good walleye fishing and some big pike, but the flathead catfish are huge. Mosquito Creek Lake

Catch some bluegills during the day, keep them alive, I use a cooler with frozen bottles of water and an aerator. 

Lots of videos here: http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=how+to+fish+for+flatheads+at+mosquito+lake

From shore, I use the NW area of the causeway because there is a flat in that area. Some guys even wade it for walleye. Or near the center of the causeway by the channel under the bridge.

I have caught flatheads occasionally in the 7 to 10 pound range shore fishing at the Mentor lagoons.

If you ever have a chance to fish Tappan Lake do it. I used to camp there. In the mornings we would g out and catch carp, keeping the about 2 pounders. Then put this under a small inflatable beech ball as a bobber. Float this near shore by downed timber or the riprap of the long causeway along route 250.

Check out this thread that starts off:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=205444&page=2
I'd like to spark a discussion about Flathead Catfish in Northeast Ohio.

Specifically focusing on West Branch Reservoir, Dale Walborn Reservoir, Berlin Lake, Lake Milton and the Mahoning River. I would like to refrain from mentioning Flathead Catfishing in Lake Erie, Mosquito Creek Reservoir, the Ohio River and the Muskingum watershed areas.

Rather keeping focus on: West Branch Reservoir, Dale Walborn Reservoir, Berlin Lake, Lake Milton and the Mahoning River.

It's rarely talked about, so what gives? I know Flathead Catfish are being caught in these areas but I'm not sure about the numbers, quantity, size, etc. I believe West Branch to probably be the best out of these five places from past experience but I'm interested to see what all of you guys know and think.


----------



## ducky152000

I love how a huge outdoor supply store gives false information. 140 lb flathead?????


----------



## ducky152000

My best advise for you is too read up on everything about flathead. I rarely fish waters deeper than 8 feet. Most of my spots are 6 to 4 feet deep. I like to fish structure but i believe creek channels are more important than structure. If you can find both in the same area chances are flathead will be there as long as its not too deep. I dont no anything about North Ohio lakes, but what I'm told mosquito is the top flathead lake for northern Ohio. Good luck.


----------



## JimmyMac

I will add one little tip most won't argue. 

Once the water warms up, live bait. As lively a baitfish as you can keep, the more it fights the hook the more attention from flatheads its likely to get. If I've learned anything flathead fishing its that the choice of baitfish doesn't matter all that much, just as long as its lively. It does seem to help though if you can match your baitfish with the water your fishing, as in what the main food source for those fish is in that body of water. Also as the heat of the summer arrives and water starts getting really warm, it helps to go with a really tough and hardy bait. Sometimes for me using regular bluegill in the heat of the summer is no good, as they die after 15-20 mins on the hook, while a small carp, goldfish or bullhead will stay alive pretty much till something eats it. 

Remember also that flathead have big mouths, I've caught 5lb flathead on 10 inch bluegill, while also catching 25-30lb fish on 4 inch creek chubs. Just something to think about when your gathering bait, don't think that hand size bluegill is to big of a bait. 

You can find a lot of what your asking already posted on this site. Look for a member on here named Robby (Katfish) and read some of his posts.


----------



## larry2473

I would strongly agree with bait not mattering that much. The right kind of fish on the right day will out fish any other bait by far. But some days it don't matter. I have seen it many times where one bait will get bit and others won't and not just one bite but all night long. I would also recommend a reel with a bait runner I live in nw ohio so as on a good spot do your research and put some time into it you'll figure it out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL

ducky152000 said:


> I love how a huge outdoor supply store gives false information. 140 lb flathead?????



Bass Proshops is a national company.

They may have received their info from a Kansas article.

"The second giant is Pylodictis olivaris, the flathead catfish. The current world record, as of 1998, is a 123 pound monster caught in Kansas. Commercial catfishing operations report flatheads nearly 5 feet long and weighing in at 140 pounds. "

The record is for hook and line angler.


----------



## ducky152000

FISNFOOL said:


> Bass Proshops is a national company.
> 
> They may have received their info from a Kansas article.
> 
> "The second giant is Pylodictis olivaris, the flathead catfish. The current world record, as of 1998, is a 123 pound monster caught in Kansas. Commercial catfishing operations report flatheads nearly 5 feet long and weighing in at 140 pounds. "
> 
> The record is for hook and line angler.


I no what bps is, ive been too a few. I would like too see a photo of a 140 lb flathead. Not saying they are not out there, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## rustyfish

JimmyMac said:


> If I've learned anything flathead fishing its that the choice of baitfish doesn't matter all that much.


I don't know about that, I hear they are hitting really good on crappie heads this time of year. LOL

I agree your best bait is live bait. Just because its alive when you put it on the hook does not mean its stays alive. Goldfish, carp, bullheads, and green sunfish fit the bill.
The only exception to this rule is with the creek chub. Dead, alive, torn to pieces by gar, nothing left but the head they work no matter what. They tend to be smaller so you will catch smaller fish ALSO, but I have seen some big cats eat small chubs and even just the heads.

I also agree with ducky. Flats like deep water and structure but that doesn't mean that is where you will catch them. They hunt in shallower and faster moving water. I like to find deep water and structure then go upstream from it and fish the run that is holding the baitfish.


----------



## LeeWoolery

ducky152000 said:


> I no what bps is, ive been too a few. I would like too see a photo of a 140 lb flathead. Not saying they are not out there, but I'm doubtful.


Here's proof...caught on a trotline:










Here's one from Santee Cooper that weighed 135 lb...

http://gonefishinclub.hubpages.com/hub/Gigantic-Man-Size-Catfish-Urban-Legend-Myth-or-True

...well...5 more pounds and it would be 140 lbs.

Imagine hooking that trophy on hook and line?

So Bass Pro Shops wasn't exaggerating!

Best of luck,

Lee


----------



## JimmyMac

That one in the link is a blue cat. The one on the trotline is dead, so that proves nothing, lol. I would like to think that somewhere in the US there is a 140lb flathead swimming around, but Ohio is surely not the state he resides in. But who knows... We do know that under every dam (especially the ones in Hamilton) there are flatheads the size of volkswagens. According to that one guys friend who was a diver going after a car that rolled in the river.


----------



## Misdirection

JimmyMac said:


> That one in the link is a blue cat. The one on the trotline is dead, so that proves nothing, lol. I would like to think that somewhere in the US there is a 140lb flathead swimming around, but Ohio is surely not the state he resides in. But who knows... We do know that under every dam (especially the ones in Hamilton) there are flatheads the size of volkswagens. According to that one guys friend who was a diver going after a car that rolled in the river.


I thought it was the diver who was setting up the pylon's for the bridges over the Ohio River that saw the catfish the size of a vw? I guess the storey has a couple of different versions from over the years!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LeeWoolery

JimmyMac said:


> That one in the link is a blue cat. The one on the trotline is dead, so that proves nothing, lol. I would like to think that somewhere in the US there is a 140lb flathead swimming around, but Ohio is surely not the state he resides in. But who knows... We do know that under every dam (especially the ones in Hamilton) there are flatheads the size of volkswagens. According to that one guys friend who was a diver going after a car that rolled in the river.


Well...I sure hope so...I bought a scale this winter that goes to 132 pounds...hoping it gets bottomed out in 2013. Maybe I should trade that scale in for the one that goes to 150 lb.?

I don't doubt that there are some world-class flatheads lurking around somewhere in Ohio but Santee Cooper is where that 135 pounder came from....maybe worth a summer vacation down to South Carolina?

Good fishing,

Lee


----------



## ducky152000

What did I say? I'd like to see a pic of a 140 lb flathead. 5 lbs means a lot when it comes to fish. Thanks for the reminder of that pic. I saw it last year. That fish is a true giant, no arguing there. but I still stand, bass pro shop giving false info once agin. They do this with everything, bass,deer,turkey,elk.


----------



## LeeWoolery

ducky152000 said:


> What did I say? I'd like to see a pic of a 140 lb flathead. 5 lbs means a lot when it comes to fish. Thanks for the reminder of that pic. I saw it last year. That fish is a true giant, no arguing there. but I still stand, bass pro shop giving false info once agin. They do this with everything, bass,deer,turkey,elk.


Hey Ducky:

...now that fish may have eaten a 10 pound carp and vomited it up before he was landed...I know speculation..but pretty close?


----------



## rustyfish

Misdirection said:


> I thought it was the diver who was setting up the pylon's for the bridges over the Ohio River that saw the catfish the size of a vw? I guess the storey has a couple of different versions from over the years!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No it was a bridge that fell into the river.


----------



## fish420

JimmyMac said:


> That one in the link is a blue cat. The one on the trotline is dead, so that proves nothing, lol. I would like to think that somewhere in the US there is a 140lb flathead swimming around, but Ohio is surely not the state he resides in. But who knows... We do know that under every dam (especially the ones in Hamilton) there are flatheads the size of volkswagens. According to that one guys friend who was a diver going after a car that rolled in the river.


ive heard the stories from hamilton i live in struthers and fish there all the time my buddy and i have both pulled 20+ pounders out of that little lake. i heard the monster stories from the owner of the baitshop when i was a little kid


----------



## Guest

fish420, i grew up fishing hamilton (late 60s/early 70s) and always heard the stories of the huge cats down by the dam. i saw some big channels come out of there, but never any flats, though. the biggest bluegill that i ever caught or ever seen come from the old silver bridge area.


----------



## SeanStone

Man sounds like everyone getting cranky....we all need a good early spring with lots of sunshine and warm weather. Lol

In fishermans life and times in catfish country had a story of a guy who told of catching cats over 200lbs.....must be nice to dream. 

I dont doubt that theres a 100lb flattie swimming in ohio, but 140 is crazy talk. Neary twice the state record now. ........i guess we can all dream a little.

Break out the old fishing dvds, tinker with the boat, clean the reels, and in a few weeks we'll be getting ready to hit the lakes and rivers again.


----------



## fish420

i caught a 20+ lb bullhead and my buddy got a channel that was pushin 20. theres massive bluegill in that lake for some reason the thrive there. theres also big cats. im gonna go monster hunting one night see if i cant catch me a beast.


----------



## nixmkt

fish420 said:


> i caught a 20+ lb bullhead.


That sure sounds like either an exaggeration or a mis-identification since the state record is only 4.25 pounds.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx


----------



## rustyfish

20+ pound bullhead and a 20 pound channel in one night, well you have got yourself a honey hole there.

Question, who would put their hands in the mouth of a 20 pound bullhead, LOL


----------



## jonlpeck922

Do u mean flathead?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

Misdirection said:


> I thought it was the diver who was setting up the pylon's for the bridges over the Ohio River that saw the catfish the size of a vw? I guess the storey has a couple of different versions from over the years!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Huh i would of thought Ohio river could muster up something bigger then a Vdubb.. hell i heard Knox lake here has some that stretch across wing plus of a small aircraft that's supposedly wrecked..heard it from guy at tackle shop who heard it from a guy who knew a dive team that went in to investigate this crash..anyways.. What were we talking about?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL

*Thread hijacked *over a BPS comment. Let's get back to helping the guy out that started the thread. The existence of a 140lb flathead in Ohio is irrelevant to his question. 






rugbyoholic16 said:


> Hey guys, i'm just really getting into cat fishing and i really wanna start going after something with some size. primarily flat heads in the northern part of the state. i need some tips on hook sizes, line weight, bait, and places to fish for flats near Strongsville.
> 
> i don't have a boat yet so i'm stuck on the bank for now.
> 
> I've done a good amount of channel cat fishing on the rocky river and i'm an experienced steelheader. Don't forget that i'm 16 years old and live in Strongsville. but just cause i'm young it doesn't mean i don't know how to fish. i work at the Rod Maker's Shoppe in my home town and this mean i know a good amount about fishing for bass and steelhead and so forth but id like to move to something a bit bigger and more powerful. i have a car so i can get around
> 
> My setup right now is a Shakespeare wild cat rod paired with a crossfire 4000-3iB. I have 3 of these setups for my buddies this summer.
> 
> thanks for the help and stop by the shoppe sometime, it's a fishermen's paradise.


----------



## dstiner86

FISNFOOL said:


> *Thread hijacked *over a BPS comment. Let's get back to helping the guy out that started the thread. The existence of a 140lb flathead in Ohio is irrelevant to his question.


Alright alright our bad ..you know us fishermen and our stories lol... Anyways original poster.. I haven't much luck catching flats but i have had this discussion with a lot of angles personally.. And most if talked to have all gave me the same advice.. They love shad and blue gill and don't be afraid to be stingy on the size.. I have heard alive is better but I've had no luck.. And a lot of guys I've talked to say they don't go any lighter then a 50lb braid.. Which in channel fishing i found braid to be optimal myself.. The strength of it is hard to match and gives to a little advantage when those little stinkers drag u into cover.. Any ways tho good luck..i hope to land my first flat this season!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420

ok yeah sorry it was a flat head i just know it was big ugly and brown haha was quite a few years ago i wasnt too keen on all the classifications. but there are a few different species of cats in that lake and they all eat cut up bluegill. there. end the stories and help dude catch em. just take a whole fillet and hook it so it wont fly off. i use light tackle because i really dont fish for them much so its a blast catching one on a 5 1/2 ft ultralite and 4lb test! any test braid higher than 40 should do just fine. i use one pretty big treble hook not sure what size though. alot of guys use one big single hook. usually easier to get out of their mouth


----------

